# Should we do it again???



## DangerDan

I'll keep an eye on this thread and pipe in when time draws nearer. You know I'm game.


----------



## martin1950

Thanks for getting this going again!
Count me in.
Had a GREAT time last year!
I'll put some of this Whitefish aside for smoking in the Spring.

Martin


----------



## tgafish

Spanky said:


> It will be interesting to see who still has their yellow wrist bands from this year. I wear mine every day.
> 
> Stay tuned...........................


Mine has a place of honor on the Islander dash


----------



## jerry516planes

I am picking up a couple of barrels on Saturday. Going to start the raffle drum soon. Any body have any ideas for some cool art or paint job that would make it extra special? or a combination.


----------



## tgafish

The start of the Dreamweaver thread got me thinking about BBQ and fish weekend again. Brown Blast followed by BBQ and Fish and finally the Dreamweaver. Man I can't wait for this stupid ice to go away


----------



## jerry516planes

Man am I tired of all this white! Find myself really looking forward to this weekend. We cooked 140 lbs of of pork during the week before new years. 





































This really has me fired up for spring. Can't wait to see you all again!


----------



## tgafish

That's just plain unfair Jerry! Those pics should get some captains to sign up:yikes:

Please tell the lovely Miss Barb that I said Happy New Year! Oh yeah and you too:lol:


----------



## jerry516planes

LOL! Done. Happy New Year to you as well. LOL

I think that we need to do a cook in March as a warm-up. Do we have a clubhouse somewhere that could do potluck in March. Say Saturday March 12, 2011. Just an Idea.


----------



## trouttime

Hey Jerry,
I will second a Happy New Year to you and Barb! My God man that would go perfect for breakfast Right Now! :lol: A little scrambled eggs on the side and I would be all set! :corkysm55 Really looking forward to this one as well...Come On spring!!!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

jerry516planes said:


> Man am I tired of all this white! Find myself really looking forward to this weekend. We cooked 140 lbs of of pork during the week before new years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really has me fired up for spring. Can't wait to see you all again!


Man I wish I could have stuck around to taste that pork. Never foiled it in that much liquid. What's in there Jerry if you don't mind sharing. Pinapple, brown sugar, and...pinapple juice? Looks great regardless.

I do know those ABT's and monk balls were good! Thanks for the invite to stop by, nice seeing you Jerry. Let me know when you need help on those drums.

I'd have to check the calendar, but a bbq get together sounds great for March. Can't think of a good indoor/outdoor location but I would be interested for sure. 

Spanky, how are we looking on group size for now? We looking for more captains at all?


----------



## jerry516planes

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Man I wish I could have stuck around to taste that pork. Never foiled it in that much liquid. What's in there Jerry if you don't mind sharing. Pinapple, brown sugar, and...pinapple juice? Looks great regardless.


We wish you could have too. This the second year that we did the Christmas-New Years cook. We give the neighbors each a shoulder and they give us sides. 

The juice all came from the meat. No broth or water added.

About 4 hours before the cook we mix a simple injection of pineapple juice with salt, garlic, and your favorite rub. Inject about 2 cups in each shoulder being carful to get it into the musle so that it just does not run out. Wet the out side of the pork with a small amount of injection and apply liberal amount of rub to the meat. Don't waste rub on the fat as none of that will just cook away. Wrap in plastic and let rest till it reachs room temperature.

Preheat the smoker to about 275 more or less, unwrap and put the meat on to smoke. Smoke at 225-250 range till you have an internal temp of of 140-160. I prefer 160.

At 160 place in foil pan, spread a 1/2 jar of Pineapple preserves over each shoulder, Apply a honey generously (1/3 lb +/-), then a 1/2 can crushed pineapple, and finish with more rub. If you like spicy add a 1/2 bottle tiger sauce or whatever hot you like. Cover with foil and seal tightly. Return to smoker and cook till done. If you want slices stop at 185-190. If you are like me and way pulled pork only cook till the meat probes tender. Temperature range is usually 190-205 range. If you use a lot of salt in the injection then the temperature will be on the higher side of the range.

Becareful that you don't overcook. Overcooking is when the meat becomes mushy and not pleasing to the palete.

Rest for an hour or till its cool enough to break down. Pull all the pork and place in a large pan. Separate the fat from the juice. Add the juice back to the meat. Heat, do the final seasoning and serve.

Should look like this....










I like the burnt ends best.


----------



## Spanky

Hello all. Time has been flying by and I seen some activity on this thread. How does May 20-21 sound to everyone?

Following weekend is Memorial day weekend, I would rather not try for that weekend.

I am still working on the logistics of the rib contest, and raffle prizes. I hope to have all the answers by Next month.

I will warn you all though, that this year I will be asking for a few folks to chair some of the events so that I don't have to do too much. Things like clean-up, fish cleaning station, crews and captains,rib contest judges, side dish's ect. Want to continue to make it fun for everyone, and avoid just a few doing most of the work.

anyone have any other ideas for this event, post away, we are open to just about anything that is legal, fun, and tasty. If there is any big events/tourneys that weekend, let me know.

Thanks for the continued interest and patience.

Dan


----------



## jerry516planes

That date works for us.


----------



## Frantz

I would very much like to help on this. I in a few weeks I can better say how (work schedule). But anyhow, I would like to be a part of the cleanup and fishing if someone has room and I can be a BBQ helper running errands and what not. If there is electric close by, I could put up and make a couple pork butts for pulled pork as well.

Was not able to attend last year due to unemplyment, self pity and other circumstances, but am moving forward and outward!


----------



## Spanky

Frantz said:


> Was not able to attend last year due to unemployment, self pity and other circumstances, but am moving forward and outward!


Thats what ya gotta do.

We would be very happy to have you join us, and yes there is electric. Thanks for volunteering too.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Frantz said:


> I would very much like to help on this. I in a few weeks I can better say how (work schedule). But anyhow, I would like to be a part of the cleanup and fishing if someone has room and I can be a BBQ helper running errands and what not. If there is electric close by, I could put up and make a couple pork butts for pulled pork as well.
> 
> Was not able to attend last year due to unemplyment, self pity and other circumstances, but am moving forward and outward!


DUH!!!!
Frantz,
You are more than welcome to go down with me. Have room in my boat and camper.
Larry


----------



## tgafish

Spanky said:


> Hello all. Time has been flying by and I seen some activity on this thread. How does May 20-21 sound to everyone?
> 
> Dan


Been on the calender since October


----------



## Frantz

I will be going down with Larry. I will make him buy buns and cabbage so I can make the slaw.

Thank you Larry, much love my friend.


----------



## EdB

Those dates are good for me.


----------



## Frantz

The great thing about all this, I am going to a BBQ Judging class in March so I can become a real live KCBS Judge.

Yeah baby!


----------

